# MY11 Y-pipe and no remap?



## computergeek (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about adding a resonated y pipe (perhaps milltek) to improve the sound on a MY 11 car. Does it really need a remap too?

I'm not really concerned about increasing the power but have read some comments about adding a Y pipe without a remap causes more black unburnt fuel on the back of the car.

If I do go for a remap like Litchfields stage 1 is it reversable if I wanted to sell the car stock? It looks like a simple job to switch back the stock Y pipe when selling or for an MOT if required.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

computergeek said:


> I'm thinking about adding a resonated y pipe (perhaps milltek) to improve the sound on a MY 11 car. Does it really need a remap too?
> 
> I'm not really concerned about increasing the power but have read some comments about adding a Y pipe without a remap causes more black unburnt fuel on the back of the car.
> 
> If I do go for a remap like Litchfields stage 1 is it reversable if I wanted to sell the car stock? It looks like a simple job to switch back the stock Y pipe when selling or for an MOT if required.


I have just added a Milltek resonated Y pipe to my car. As far as I am aware (and the experts on here will no doubt correct me) the car does not _need_ a remap, but it would be beneficial to get the fuel rate at its optimum as the car will be (even more) uneconomical after the cats have been removed. Of course, the remap will also give you an extra 60 to 70 BHP :clap: I have not noticed any more black soot than normal out of the back end but I have only had it on a week and Ian from Litchfield told me there would be more and he should know!

I think a COBB mapping unit allows you to put the car back to stock if you need to. Not so sure about the ECUtek that Litchfield offer as you have to go to their premises to have it done, unlike a COBB which you can do yourself. Ian did mention that they are bringing out an ECUtek cable shortly so perhaps that will offer the option of putting the ECU back to stock...


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I haven't noticed any difference in fuel or soot on the back. Had mine fitted after first optimisation. The resonated Miltek gives a perfect compromise IMO, better exhaust note, little drone in the cabin and track day friendly :thumbsup:

Anders


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

you will not need a remap just for a y-pipe

and you will have no problems with MOT as well


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Drive it hard and the rear of your car will be covered in unburnt fuel residue. Made even worse if yours is a white car. Mine was terrible


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Drive it hard and the rear of your car will be covered in unburnt fuel residue. Made even worse if yours is a white car. Mine was terrible


+1. Also if you floor it from the lights at night you'll think you're driving a 20yr old Pug diesel when you look in your rear view mirror. Without an alteration to the mapping you'll be pissing as much fuel out of the zorst as the you will be buring in the engine.

No harm likely so if you don't want to remap & the above doesn't bother you then the car will still run fine, but i'd recommend having at least a Stage 1 tune.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Depends how valuable your warranty is to u


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Depends how valuable your warranty is to u


and how many blown engines has Nissan linked to Y-pipes and refused warranty on?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

No problems with soot mate. Had resonated y pipe on mine without remap for over 6 months. No different than the normal amount of soot to be honest. Just had remap done and now its a lethal weapon lol.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> and how many blown engines has Nissan linked to Y-pipes and refused warranty on?


I think Mike is being a bit naughty there


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> and how many blown engines has Nissan linked to Y-pipes and refused warranty on?


I think Mike was making reference to a remap causing Warranty issues, not "Y" pipe. I know the Milly pipe if fitted by an NHPC is warranty friendly.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I have the milltek y-pipe with out a remap and have not noticed any more sut. 

I'm also considering a stage 2 remap but am waiting for a few more months to make sure the car is solid just in case something goes wrong and i cant claim on warranty. 

But who knows if everything goes well in the next year I may want to sell up for an aventador and the gt-r would sell better with no remap.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Impossible said:


> I have the milltek y-pipe with out a remap and have not noticed any more sut.
> 
> I'm also considering a stage 2 remap but am waiting for a few more months to make sure the car is solid just in case something goes wrong and i cant claim on warranty.
> 
> But who knows if everything goes well in the next year I may want to sell up for an aventador and the gt-r would sell better with no remap.


I'm doing the same, getting a few more track days done before remapping. Then the tough choice...EcuTek or Cobb, but that's a whole other thread.

Anders


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

I will be fitting my y section and running without a remap for about a week, I am told by Nissan it's no problem.


----------



## computergeek (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's an email conversation I had with Iain at Litchfield about the y-pipe and remap:

-----------------------------------------

_I’m thinking of getting a y-pipe fitted to my MY11 GTR to improve the noise. Over on the GTR forum some people suggest that doing that without a remap causes more fuel consumption and more soot coming out of the back of the car

If I went for your stage 1 conversion what does the Ecutek remap involve? Do you make physical changes to the car or is purely just programming the existing ECU? Can the changes be reversed if I wanted to sell the car stock?_

-----------------------------------------
Thanks for the email,

The Y-pipe will cause the car to run richer as a consequence of fitting the Y-pipe but this will only be under heavier loads. I have attached a quick screen shot of the standard 2011 fuel map which will show what happens. As the car accelerates it will quickly work its way across and down the fuel map. A standard car will just about reach the 100% load column along the top but quickly settle around 90% and drop down to75-80% at high rpm. The Y-pipe equipped car will easily hit 100% load and stay in that column for much longer. As you can see the target fuel ratio is significantly richer in the 100% column than in 90% where the standard car will run. This is why the Y-pipe will causes the car to run so rich and will limit the power.

We have a lot of experience tuning the GTR including the 2011 car of which we had the first in the country and I use daily. We are about to launch a new website later today which will have a lot more information on our upgrades and 2011 tuning.

The Ecutek software is reversible and there is no charge for this. We don’t need to make any changes to the car as the program is changed using the OBD port under the steering wheel.

If you have any questions please feel free to


Regards

Iain Litchfield

Director
Litchfield Imports

----------------------------------------
_
What about with Nissan servicing? Are they happy to service cars like this and does it make any difference to the adjustments and measurements they would make during a normal service?_
----------------------------------------

Servicing is no issue with a Stage1 car and requires no change to the normal schedule. The Ecutek software does not cause and problems with the Nissan Consult 3 diagnositic software (which we also have) and unless the dealer took it for a test drive they probably would not even notice the difference. In fact if you put the car in to the Road mode at a lower boost setting the car would feel the same as standard anyway.


Regards

Iain Litchfield

Director
Litchfield Imports


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

im lost ...so adding a y-pipe with no re-map will limit the power?


----------



## computergeek (Nov 25, 2011)

Impossible said:


> im lost ...so adding a y-pipe with no re-map will limit the power?


From what Ian was saying I don't think the power will change significantly with a y-pipe and no remap. However, under heavy load the car will run richer than normal. Hence, more soot and possibly worst fuel consumption.

I'll probably go for a remap with the y-pipe as there doesn't seem to be any seriours drawbacks and it's reversible.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

computergeek said:


> From what Ian was saying I don't think the power will change significantly with a y-pipe and no remap. However, under heavy load the car will run richer than normal. Hence, more soot and possibly worst fuel consumption.
> 
> I'll probably go for a remap with the y-pipe as there doesn't seem to be any seriours drawbacks and it's reversible.


It's reversable, but bear in mind the black box recorder will know the car's been remapped as it will record higher boost levels and different AFR's.

Anders


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Impossible said:


> im lost ...so adding a y-pipe with no re-map will limit the power?


Power will not change and there will be no limit on power compared to normal. All a "Y pipe only" does is give you more noise and a sooty rear end because it will run rich. The car will alter its mapping to compensate but it can only work in the parameters set by Nissan and you "May" gain a horse power here or there. Get someone else ( Cobb , EcuTek et al ) to adjust those parameters and more power can be accessed as the engine is allowed to breathe easier.....


----------

